# Arrested, and was this legal?



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

So about a few months ago, I was pulled over for speeding and driving with expired tags. The officer, a male by the way, said he could smell some pot and so he asked me to step out of the car. I am kind of a defiant person, so I asked him why, and he said get out and stop acting smart. So I get out of the car, he tells me to turn around and put my hands on my head, and I am just really confused why and so he tells me again, getting more testy with me, so I do it and he puts the cuffs on me. Then he puts me to the side and tells me to stay against the side of the car, and don't move. He looks in my car, and yes I did lie about there not being any weed in there, so he finds some and then asks me if I have any on me, and I tell him no, but he does not believe me so he forces me to bend over the hood of the car, kicks my feet apart and searches me. Now, I was wearing really tight leggings that day, and I am pretty sure he could tell if I had anything down my pants but he frisked me, even touching my butt. I thought male cops were not allowed to do that? Anyways, he arrested me for the marijuana, but also driving without insurance, which I found odd.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

So was it over an ounce, or did you have it packaged up for "resale"?

Having an ounce or under is $100 fine. Speeding, unregistered is civil citation and a tow and uninsured is criminal and a tow. Nothing about what you've presented is arrestable, unless you had no license as well. 

Edit: I see you're living in your own private Idaho. No idea of the laws out there.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

You from Maine sweetheart?:

_Brittney L. Frechette, 23, and Marrissa J. Jurgiewich, 20, both of Waterboro, were issued summonses in connection with a 10:50 p.m. shoplifting complaint from Main Street. Frechette was charged with theft and Jurgiewich was charged with attaching false plates and unsworn falsification_


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I did not have a license on me, and the weed was 5 ounces. Not for resale, I just had some in my car because a few friends of mine stashed in there when we were using it one day. I am in California by the way, lol, keep that in mind. But I was actually more concerned about the way he bent me over the car and frisked me. Is he allowed to touch my backside? I thought a woman had to do that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

"Slut from Boise Idaho doesn't even know where Massachusetts is.... She's just looking for hits on her porn site."

Excuse me? I was in California at the time, and no, I am not a "slut" looking for hits on a porn site that I clearly do not have...I just don't think I was treated properly.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Brainiac - why are you trolling on a Mass. website if you got pulled over in Cali?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Brittney Frechette said:


> But I was actually more concerned about the way he bent me over the car and frisked me. Is he allowed to touch my backside? I thought a woman had to do that.


 Was this how the traffic stop happened?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

Ooops, sorry. How am I trolling? I am asking a question...


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

So what do you want? Someone here to say "you're right, he shouldn't do that" so you can take it to court and say "Look, look! An internetz person from a police website said he did bad."
Despite you wearing "tight leggings" the Officer is trained to search a person for anything harmful. Look, you got arrested, not to mention lied to the officer, now face the consequences.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

Mainly because I don't know where to look and typed in a cop forum and came to this. Thought I could find support here.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Another brilliant Obama supporter heard from.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, if you were a sexy amazon I'm sure you would have just been let off with a warning. You should have asked him if he wanted to role play... You were already playing the evil defeated woman...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

...excuse me?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Which one are you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

What is this? An inquisition? I can't belong to websites? I belong to the amazon site, yes, but not the DS site. Someone must have taken my picture.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

To answer the question, in my department, a pat frisk *does not* have to be performed by an officer of the same gender, only the more detailed search performed at actual booking.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Brittney Frechette said:


> What is this? An inquisition? I can't belong to websites? I belong to the amazon site, yes, but not the DS site. Someone must have taken my picture.


No one expects the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Brittney Frechette said:


> What is this? An inquisition? I can't belong to websites? I belong to the amazon site, yes, but not the DS site. Someone must have taken my picture.


Point, Set, Match


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, you people on here are really rude, honestly...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Threaaaaaaaaaaaaaad locked!! 

Before it turns into a shitshow. Question asked and answered.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Brittney, sorry, but you are dealing with seasoned investigators who can smell bullshit upwind for a mile. Did you think you were going to get away with a pat frisk and some answers? The truth of the matter, and you are finding this out now, is that your digital footprint is following you where ever you go. Too many people post shit, that in my unhumble opinion, should be kept private. In a few years, when you go for a career, you are going to be backtracking trying to delete stuff to keep a prospective employer from seeing things maybe that shouldn't have been posted.

FWIW, either grow some thick skin or put up with the sharks circling your bleeding body.


----------

